# Will a color change kill the value?



## 451stroker (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a #'s matching 1969 convertible. I'm doing a frame off resto. The car is originally red, but I want to paint it black. Will this hurt the value of the car if I ever sell it? Car is an automatic.

Thanks.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*#9#9#9#9*

Yep. It'll kill it dead, dead, dead! At least resale wise. People looking for numbers matching vehicles will be looking at that. Not the worst tragedy, as it can be repainted easy enough, but knock about $5,000-$10,000+ off the selling price, as that's what it's going to cost someone to put it back to original. But if you're going to drive it for a few years first, then paint 'er up black! :cool


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Funny wanting to paint an original Red car Black. Seems everybody paints their cars in "resale red" lol.

As I always say; it's your car, do what makes you happy and how you want it.

That said, I believe your car would be worth more Red than Black if restored to original condition. But you know what a stickler for originality _*I*_ am :rofl:.


----------



## 451stroker (Sep 16, 2012)

The original color was Matador Red. I wish it were a little brighter, instead of close to maroon. I guess I'll stick to original. Also, Classic Auto Air will soon release a direct fit A/C system for the 69 GTO. Will putting this kit on also kill the value of my non-A/C car, or will it not hurt because it's easy enough to switch back? 

About the value of these cars right now, from watching EBay auctions, I feel like I would only be able to get around $25K for my car with a frame-off restoration. Is that about right, or is it worth more?

Thanks!

John


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

My original was Palmetto Green...tried to like it, but unable to. So Blue Charcoal it is! And I don't hide the fact the color is not matching. I plan on keeping the GTO for decades and enjoy it the color I prefer.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it's a numbers matching car, a color change will hurt the resale value. Also, know that the cost of a restoration will usually exceed the value of the car. I repainted my numbers matching '67 GTO ragtop in '93 and changed the color from Signet Gold (actually a washed out metallic tan) to '68 Flambeau Burgundy and the car looks much better to me and gets noticed a lot more. But I've had it for 30 years and don't plan on selling it anytime soon. Plus, I paid $1800 for it back when. If I were in your shoes, I'd keep it the original color, or, if not, a shade or two different. But I wouldn't do a complete color change. Color changes cost about 20k to reverse in my neck of the woods.


----------



## 451stroker (Sep 16, 2012)

What about an interior and top color change? I want to go from black top and interior, to parchment top and interior. Will that hurt the value? I'm restoring the car myself and I hate making decisions based on the future value, But, I usually don't keep my cars long after they're finished. I'm going to have over $20K in parts and materials in this car. What will the car be worth, about $25K? If it's not a good idea to change the top and interior color, then I'll keep those original as well. Please let me know what you guys think.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I changed the interior in mine to parchment, and I love it. If it ever needs a new top, I might put a white one on it. Interiors and tops don't affect the value as much, as they are much easier to 'undo'. Especially in your case, where a parchment interior is simply seat covers and door panels. All parchment cars came with black carpet, dash, steering column and wheel, etc. So you won't need to do much if any painting. Simply install the seat covers and door panels, and your done. And yes, parchment is MUCH more comfortable with the top down than black. I think if you re-do the car in the factory color and go with the Parchment interior and white top, it'll be fine.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

If your black vinyls are still good just save and store them safely and if you sell it in the future throw them in to sweeten the deal.


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

If you are going to sell it soon after restoration, and don't get sloppy with the quality of your work, keep colors original, especially if you have documentation for original specifications. As far as adding air, that won't hurt the value as long as you don't cut things up to install it. You're probably about right on your estimate of resale value unless the car has some unusual and desireable options.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
If you're not going to keep it long, keep it original.
If you planned on keeping it for years and years I'd say change it anyway you want.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm with Rukee. I'm just finishing a frame off of my 65, it was Capri Gold, and I kept it that way. I'm keeping it for all of eternity, and I probably wouldn't have chosen that color off the showroom floor, but I wanted it to be as close to factory as I could make it. It is matching numbers, and all original.
The color has grown on me over the last 17 years as well. Post some pics!


----------

